# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Bateri litiumi leter,paloset,mban 14 here me shume rryme se sa baterite tradicionale.

## benseven11

Bateri litiumi leter,paloset,mban 14 here me shume rryme se sa baterite tradicionale.
Nje shpikje e re e tetorit 2013.
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...ty-by-14-times

----------

